# The Hunt For Gollum: A Fan Film



## MA-Caver (Apr 24, 2009)

This is a fanfilm for LOTR fans where it picks up on the story between the Hobbit and the Fellowship of the Ring. Gandalf has charged Aragorn to find the creature Gollum for questioning about the ring of power. 
It will be scheduled for release May 3rd... there are two trailers. The film looks very nicely done. 
For serious fans only I suppose. Check 'em out. 
http://thehuntforgollum.com/updates.htm


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 25, 2009)

Kewl!  Looks good from the trailers.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 25, 2009)

With more and more advanced cameras and digital video editing capabilities becoming available to the "common man", I think that we are going to see some interesting shifts in the entertainment industry.


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 25, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> With more and more advanced cameras and digital video editing capabilities becoming available to the "common man", I think that we are going to see some interesting shifts in the entertainment industry.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 25, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> With more and more advanced cameras and digital video editing capabilities becoming available to the "common man", I think that we are going to see some interesting shifts in the entertainment industry.


Agreed, there are a number of quality indie films and they're gaining recognition at various film festivals and making it to the big screen or DVD production as producers are seeing the work and appreciating the artistry of them despite their not being made in their own studios which lose money from talent going elsewhere. 
Still... it's going to get better


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 26, 2009)

That looks great!  Tho' I do pity the actors trying to equal the performances of such as Sir Ian McKellan .


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I was just thinking the same thing Sukerin.

Hopefully the acting will be up to par overall. It looks worth seeing.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing Sukerin.
> 
> Hopefully the acting will be up to par overall. It looks worth seeing.


I think we as fans should allow a bit of leeway as far as the choice of actors. This is a fan film after all and these are obviously rabid fans who care enough to spend their time (and probably their own money) to make/buy the costumes, make up and all that to create their version of this (important) event in the story line. 
I think they will do fine.. it will be difficult of course to NOT make comparisons to McKellen and Mortensen and the others. Getting into the story itself will help one get past all that I think. 
Looking forward to it I am.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2009)

It looks cool!


----------



## Thesemindz (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, I hope these guys don't get the ol' cease and desist hammer dropped on their heads. Looks pretty cool.


-Rob


----------



## MA-Caver (May 3, 2009)

The film is out now... in HD and having watched it I thought it was extremely well made and done. The fight scenes were well choreographed (IMO). 
Enjoy... there's also a blooper/outtakes reel at the end which is fun to watch.
http://www.thehuntforgollum.com/player_film-hd.htm 
making of the film is here
http://www.thehuntforgollum.com/player_makingof.html


----------



## MBuzzy (May 4, 2009)

You know....there is a lot of material that could be done.  If this one is successful, there is an entire universe of LOTR related stories.  They are making a professional version of the Hobbit, but there are still 12 chapters of lost stories, an entire history of middle earth, The Silmarillion, etc....I just got done with the Two Towers for the first time and am moving on to the last book, so I'm into the whole thing right now.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 4, 2009)

Just watched it and I have to say it is an order of magnitude better than I thought it was going to be.

My worries over comparing the actors to the Trilogy were unfounded.  I just enjoyed the story and didn't let it worry me.

The sound has problems (probably done for 5.1 and the 'stereo' translation doesn't work well) and I have a quibble with the time-line but that's minor.

Hefty "well dones" to the makers of this.

More please! .


----------



## Tez3 (May 4, 2009)

Watched it and loved it! I didn't watch it in HD though and the sound was fine all the way through.
I'm with Sukerkin, more please!!


----------

